# My Version,CiL easy rougher



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

The picture is my version of the popular CiL easy rougher. I made my version of this tool last night just for fun of making it and to have an extra tool to use with the several carbide cutters I bought at the same time I bought the original tool. While the original tool is made from stainless I used steel to make mine. This tool cuts like a Hunter finishing tool but the similarity ends there,The CiL is made from square stock but the Hunter is made from round rod steel. This of course changes the presentation of the cutting edge of the tool to the wood. The Cil sits flat on the tool rest but the cutting edge of a Hunter is presented to the wood more like a bowl gouge would be presented. Don't ever try to reverse these. I am now pleased to have another tool to use my several carbide cutters on and won't need to change cutting tips so often. Some turners hate sharpening but I love sharpening but I dislike changing cutters. Go figure why. Mitch


----------

